# Newbie here, two smokes in two days.



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

Neighbor just sold me his Masterbuilt electric smoker, model 20073716.   
For the first smoke, it was a large sirloin on top and 4 boneless chicken breasts on bottom.  
I used a combination of cherry and hickory chips.  I was prepared for the long wait, and was amazed that all was done  within 40 minutes with smoker set around 230.
Meat was overcooked, sadly.
Neighbor came over when meat was coming out.  He noticed large amounts of what appeared to be chatted paint on inside of door, on all interiors except for bottom.  While we chatted about it, said chatted areas started to bubble and scraped off some on door.  See pics.

I took the entire smoker apart, except for element, which I could not remove.  I scraped as much paint off with a razor blade, then pressure washed entire unit.  I then reassembled unit, sprayed entire interior with oil and seasoned for 1.5 hours.

Next up was a 5.5lb  2 year old brisket, that I consider to be a sacrificial piece of meet.  Smoke at 230-250 for 6:20.  Sadly, it was done too late for supper, but will try it today.  

Positive note, did not see anymore paint issues.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2020)

Chatted paint??  Sorry, but that's a new term for me.  
Gary


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Chatted paint??  Sorry, but that's a new term for me.
> Gary


Lol, charred paint.  Other forums say it's seasoning, but that is bs.  This was paint.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 5, 2020)

Never seen paint on the inside of a smoker, and I have seen a lot of them, creosote would be my guess as well,is that the water pan? they put a porcelain glaze on those


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks like built up seasonings to me.
I don't think I ever saw an MES that was painted black on the inside.
If that's black paint, I'm wondering who painted it?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

Oooops---Beat me to it Mike---I type too slow!!

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Never seen paint on the inside of a smoker, and I have seen a lot of them, creosote would be my guess as well,is that the water pan? they put a porcelain glaze on those


Pics were the interior, as well as the inside of door, showing where the paint or coating was peeled off.


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> Pics were the interior, as well as the inside of door, showing where the paint or coating was peeled off.


In my opinion, the coating in the inside was too uniform to be creosote.  Also, after 30+ years of grilling, I never found creosote  that could not be scraped off with a razor blade.  There were many areas on this on had sections the blade would not scrape.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> Pics were the interior, as well as the inside of door, showing where the paint or coating was peeled off.




Did you buy that MES new?
If you did, I'm betting it was bare metal color inside until you used it a few times.

This is what they usually look like (inside) brand new:






And here's my Smoker too. This one used to be sliver inside too, and NO, I didn't paint it. It just gets that way from smoking in it. If you look close, you can see 2 little silver circles on the back wall, from me cleaning the Black off around my Heat Sensors to make sure they work properly.
Yup--No paint in the insides of MES units.






Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

It is used.  Previous owner, across the street, bought it new about 2-3 years ago.  Again, to me, one area of the interior and also the door interior pic are the tell tale.  The color is too consistent to be bare metal with creosote.  and when scraping with blade, it was absolutely like removing paint, not removing greasy creasote, like in other grills I've had.  Granted, if it was not paint, sobeit.  When you see the "coating" bubbling out like a baseball underneath it tells you something is need.  So, as stated, after a 6+ smoke, I saw no more blistering nor bubbling.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Did you buy that MES new?
> If you did, I'm betting it was bare metal color inside until you used it a few times.



I have to agree, John.  Even though my MES 30 Gen 1 is black on the outside, the interior was bare metal.  I'm thinking this one has been painted.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2020)

SP, why don't you ask your neighbor if he painted it??
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I have to agree, John.  Even though my MES 30 Gen 1 is black on the outside, the interior was bare metal.  I'm thinking this one has been painted.
> Gary



Bear:  Gary, Yours was bare metal when new, like mine was?
Gary:  Yes.
Bear:  Is yours Black inside now, like mine is?
Gary:  Yes.
Bear  Did you paint it black inside?  I didn't.


Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Bear:  Gary, Yours was bare metal when new, like mine was?
> Gary:  Yes.
> Bear:  Is yours Black inside now, like mine is?
> Gary:  Yes.
> ...


So, for everyone.  Neighbor was next to me when we opened it and saw the bubbled paint.  I asked him right if it was paint or "seasoning".  He said paint.  I asked him again this morning when he was seasoning his new Cuisinart if my Masterbuilt was shiny metal when new or black.  He said black.  He show me pics from a sales site (I forget which site it was) that showed black interior.  Again, I've seen grills with seasoning, have owned many that turned color.   The color on this was too consistent, too perfect to be seasoning.  He said he never painted a thing.


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 6, 2020)

Interesting development.  Neighbor told me the pics he showed me were for a Propane smoker, not the electric.  So, this am, I searched and searched for interior pics of the smoker when new.  Only have found one site so far, and it appears the interior is bare metal yet the interior of the door is painted black.  see attached.  Still does not explain how some of the "stuff" on the inside could not be scrapped off with a razor blade.  Again, it was not greasy like "seasoning" or crispy like creosote.  and even after pressure washing, some areas did not come off.  Additionally, some areas on the interior that were able to be peeled did actually peel around edges to outside.   I am not too concerned.  

One thing I do note is that the door is not tight on this.  I am not sure if I damaged the hinges when cleaning it or or if came to me this way.  When cleaning, I had it on its back with door hanging open, so I may have bent them or the thread-o-lets in the wall.

I did buy a remote temp monitor for future.  Also, finally had some of the brisket I smoked.  Not excellent, but the flavor was great, just a bit tough.  I pulled it at 193 deg.  I understand smoking is a different mindset from just grilling, but curious if I should have pulled sooner.  Granted, it was an old piece of meat that was destined for the Insta-Pot before we got the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> Interesting development.  Neighbor told me the pics he showed me were for a Propane smoker, not the electric.  So, this am, I searched and searched for interior pics of the smoker when new.  Only have found one site so far, and it appears the interior is bare metal yet the interior of the door is painted black.  see attached.  Still does not explain how some of the "stuff" on the inside could not be scrapped off with a razor blade.  Again, it was not greasy like "seasoning" or crispy like creosote.  and even after pressure washing, some areas did not come off.  Additionally, some areas on the interior that were able to be peeled did actually peel around edges to outside.   I am not too concerned.
> 
> One thing I do note is that the door is not tight on this.  I am not sure if I damaged the hinges when cleaning it or or if came to me this way.  When cleaning, I had it on its back with door hanging open, so I may have bent them or the thread-o-lets in the wall.
> 
> I did buy a remote temp monitor for future.  Also, finally had some of the brisket I smoked.  Not excellent, but the flavor was great, just a bit tough.  I pulled it at 193 deg.  I understand smoking is a different mindset from just grilling, but curious if I should have pulled sooner.  Granted, it was an old piece of meat that was destined for the Insta-Pot before we got the smoker.




Thanks SP,
I don't think there was any MES units made with a painted black interior, and like 

 mike243
 said, "I've seen a lot of them". If you could see any of mine close up, you would see the black is nice & smooth, just like a nice coat of paint would appear, but it's just a very slow build-up of whatever accumulates from slow smoking in an electric smoker. And it doesn't come off easy, which is why the only thing I ever do with the interior walls & ceiling is watch for any loose pieces that could possibly fall on my food. Then I take a rag & wipe anything loose off. None of this is in the least bit greasy---It's all Dry & Hard.

As for the door being damaged or loose, can't you tighten it up with the adjustable Latch?
They work pretty good, and might take care of it.

As for your brisket, I would sooner think you pulled it too soon, not too late. I wasn't there to see it in person, but most of my Butts, Chucks, and Briskets are around the 203° IT when they are ready to be pulled pork or Beef (200° to 205°).

BTW: That pic isn't an MES. Looks more like a "Cook Shack" or a copy of one.

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 6, 2020)

The Best Electric Smokers of 2022 — Reviews and Buying Guide
					

Looking for the best electric smoker? We've got tons of advice and reviews to help you pick the right one for your needs and budget.




					www.foodfirefriends.com
				




about 2/3 way down is the MB20073716.  Interior of door is black.

As for the brisket, I was trying to smoke at 250, but temps were waffling between 200-250, could not get it dialed in very well.  I do not believe the accuracy of the door mounted thermometer at all, though will say that after thoroughly cleaning it, it was more accurate.  My remote thermometers should help.  

for the door issue, on the hing side, with the door securely latched (tight on the latch side), there is a slight gap on the hinge side.  That being said, my neighbors new Cuisinart was letting smoke out through the door during the initial seasoning, so perhaps I am just overthinking it.  I will try and get a pic tonight of it.

I am curios if anyone has tried to convert these portables to digital, or is that just a waste of time.

Also, here is a review photo, from another site, showing obviously a brand new smoker staged for the shoot.  The interior is clearly black.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2020)

Well SP, I'm starting to think you'll never know for sure.  The important thing is the smoker is working great now!!  I'd just keep an eye on the interior and, if it starts to bubble or flake, just scrape it off and carry on.  I just use a putty knife to clean mine up.
So.....if it were me, I'd just enjoy the smoker.  Don't sweat the little things.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Bear: Gary, Yours was bare metal when new, like mine was?
> Gary: Yes.
> Bear: Is yours Black inside now, like mine is?
> Gary: Yes.
> *Bear Did you paint it black inside? I didn't*



God forbid.  LOL
Gary


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 6, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well SP, I'm starting to think you'll never know for sure.  The important thing is the smoker is working great now!!  I'd just keep an eye on the interior and, if it starts to bubble or flake, just scrape it off and carry on.  I just use a putty knife to clean mine up.
> So.....if it were me, I'd just enjoy the smoker.  Don't sweat the little things.
> Gary


Absolutely.  This is a new cooking method for me, and I love it.  I am greatly looking for trying different recipes, etc.  Read a few articles about trying to copy the recipe for Montreal Smoked Meat.  I may have to try that some day.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> Interesting development.  Neighbor told me the pics he showed me were for a Propane smoker, not the electric.  So, this am, I searched and searched for interior pics of the smoker when new.  Only have found one site so far, and it appears the interior is bare metal yet the interior of the door is painted black.  see attached.  Still does not explain how some of the "stuff" on the inside could not be scrapped off with a razor blade.  Again, it was not greasy like "seasoning" or crispy like creosote.  and even after pressure washing, some areas did not come off.  Additionally, some areas on the interior that were able to be peeled did actually peel around edges to outside.   I am not too concerned.
> 
> One thing I do note is that the door is not tight on this.  I am not sure if I damaged the hinges when cleaning it or or if came to me this way.  When cleaning, I had it on its back with door hanging open, so I may have bent them or the thread-o-lets in the wall.
> 
> I did buy a remote temp monitor for future.  Also, finally had some of the brisket I smoked.  Not excellent, but the flavor was great, just a bit tough.  I pulled it at 193 deg.  I understand smoking is a different mindset from just grilling, but curious if I should have pulled sooner.  Granted, it was an old piece of meat that was destined for the Insta-Pot before we got the smoker.



Most interesting.  I wonder if it was a mistake in manufacturing?


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> The Best Electric Smokers of 2022 — Reviews and Buying Guide
> 
> 
> Looking for the best electric smoker? We've got tons of advice and reviews to help you pick the right one for your needs and budget.
> ...



Now I see what the problem is:
Those pics you are now showing aren't MES units, so I can't tell you much about them.
Those are some kind of little portable thing, also made by Masterbuilt.
I've never even seen or run into one of them personally.
So I couldn't tell you what color they are inside.
When I see "Masterbuilt" and Electric in the same sentence, I automatically think it's an MES, but once in a rare occasion it isn't.
No MES units are black inside, but that thing could be, because it isn't an MES.

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 7, 2020)

See attached.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2020)

Those are uninsulated analog portable smokers . I've seen them at Lowes , they are black on the inside when new . Not sure if it's paint or some type of coating . 1400 watt heating element .


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for that input.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> See attached.




Chopsaw got you covered on your "Analog Portable".
Sorry for the confusion: I am the Group leader for "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (MES)", and whenever someone has a question, I do my best to help them.
However occasionally the question is of a Masterbuilt Analog or Portable, or Gas Smoker without my knowing it. So my brain being one track, on the subject of "MES Smokers" kicks into gear, and until I realize it's not an MES that we're dealing with, my answers don't fit with these "Other than MES Units". (Such as No Paint on the inside of Any MES)

I should ask for a full picture of the unit, before I start answering questions, but I figure not all Newbies even have digital cameras. I don't pay attention to "Model Numbers" because Masterbuilt's Model number system is somewhat of a Joke.

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 7, 2020)

when I first read the model number, I thought it meant it that the particular model was created in 2007, and the 3716 was in reference to perhaps the configuration.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> when I first read the model number, I thought it meant it that the particular model was created in 2007, and the 3716 was in reference to perhaps the configuration.




Masterbuilt has been known to give some smokers a particular Model Number, just because of which store they were being ship to, such as "Sams Club".
So when people state the Model number of their Unit, I ask for a picture of the outside & the inside, so I can tell which unit we are dealing with. My answers to some questions depend on which unit it is---Not which store it came from.
I have no knowledge of your Portable Analog Model.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 7, 2020)

Taught myself to smoke on a Masterbuilt analog smoker. Put out some good Q on it! If you have any other questions just holler.

As far as your brisket goes I think it was underdone. Start probing it at 195. When it feels like a knife going into hot butter pull it and let it rest for at least an hour before slicing. Seems like my magic number is always 203. Undercooked is tough and chewy. Overcooked is dry and crumbly.


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 7, 2020)

I have heard that before.  Next time I will be more patient.  Smoking is such a different endeavor than grilling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> I have heard that before.  Next time I will be more patient.  Smoking is such a different endeavor than grilling.




LOL--Yes you heard it before---In post #16.

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 12, 2020)

Bought a few new toys for the smoker and the grill work.  
-AJY Smart Bluetooth wireless Remote digital temperature meter (with 6 probes)
-Digiten Digital Thermostat Outlet Switch Simple-Stage Plug Controller LCD Temperature Control 110V 15A
I disliked the temperature fluctuation on the smoker so I thought I'd try this controller.  Also, the ability to check or monitor food temp without have to keep opening the door was a good idea.

Yesterday we smoked 6 chicken thighs and 6 port chops using Apple chips.  I started the chicken at about 235 on the controller, the temp stayed within +/- 1-3 deg F.  After about 45 minutes, the chicken was up to about 140.  I then added the pork and lowered the temp to 225.  The food temp monitors worked great.  
All told the food turned out great.  We used a few different rubs and plain salt & pepper.  Chicken and pork were both flavorful and juicy.  

One question, Item I did not research.  Where to install the probe for the temp controller.  I drilled a hole right above the element and located it there.  Before I had put the port in, I had the temp probe for the pork just hanging near the top rack.  I noted that the temp on the controller, yet the temp reading on the unused probe at the top rack read 285-290.  Now I am wondering if I should perhaps relocated the controller probe to middle of smoker wall, between the racks for a more accurate temp.

THoughts.?

One thing I did not think to do, was do a water bath test to see if the wireless temp probes were in agreement with the temperature controller probe.  I will do that this week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2020)

SmithPen said:


> Bought a few new toys for the smoker and the grill work.
> -AJY Smart Bluetooth wireless Remote digital temperature meter (with 6 probes)
> -Digiten Digital Thermostat Outlet Switch Simple-Stage Plug Controller LCD Temperature Control 110V 15A
> I disliked the temperature fluctuation on the smoker so I thought I'd try this controller.  Also, the ability to check or monitor food temp without have to keep opening the door was a good idea.
> ...




I still use my stock MES controller, but if I want my Smoker temp to be the temp I want my meat to be sitting in, I would put the Sensor in the part of the smoker where most of the meat is.

Bear


----------



## SmithPen (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, I agree.   I am going to move it.  I will say the new controller worked excellent.  Only downside, but not really is it only goes to 248, or so the literature says, but I can certainly make due.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2020)

aminmohmed11 said:


> I have about 3 weeks until I graduate high school and seeing all these posts here, I thought I might start smoking cigars on occasion. Little bit of info about me, *I have been 18 for about 6 months *and I already enjoy vaping (e cigs, like box mods) Last summer one of my older fishing buddies brought 4 cigars over for the weekend.
> 
> snaptube vidmate word to pdf




So why does your Profile say you're 28 years old?

BirthdayFeb 1, 1992 (Age: 28)


Bear


----------

